# OHIO 2022 -- Summer Mushrooms



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Happy Summer mushroom hunting everyont!!

Let's post our Summer mushroom finds here.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Bay Boletes in Hocking County - SE Ohio.

I went to get spring water in Hocking County on Wednesday.










Within 100 feet of the spring I found a half dozen Bay Bolete mushrooms. These are edible, but the bugs find them fast so I rarely get them in a good enough condition that I'll choose to eat them.

I did the taste test to see if they were the 'Bitter Boletes' by touching the underside to my tongue. No bitter taste. I have a difficult time keeping them separate - without the "tongue test".










So o o, I may soon get out in Central OH to a faveorite spot for boletes and see it they want to greet me!! We've been good on rain here in central OH. The high heat typically means just 1 day or 2 day window of availability for good quality

Happy mushroom hunting everyone. 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Reishi should be great in SE OH right now. Perhaps I'll get down there even though I don't need any more for my making of medicinal Reishi Mushroom Extract. It's just great to be in the woods after abundant rains give an "Alli, Alli - in - Free" call to all the shrooms! I could see from my water run that it is the case right now. 

Won't be long before the Chanterelles start - July.

 Happy hunting to all! 😎


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

My local area didn't get a drop of rain out of that cold front coming through! Everything went either north or south of us. So, my Chant woods is high and dry!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Finally, some rain in the early Am! A pretty good soaker, so maybe that will get the Chants going.


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

I hope so! Morel season was trash for me, can't wait for chants.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*YEA!*

I just checked the "Cumulative Rainfall map" cumulative rainfall map click here and my favorite Chanterelle woods got 3.75" of rainfall in the last 72 houurs.

That means that "Chanterelle Heaven" will be opening its' doors in 1 week!! 
It's now looking good all you "Summer Shroomers".

Enjoy the woods. 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Today,I checked my Centeral OH "Chanterelle Heaven" woods about a week after getting 3.75 inches of rain. No Chanterelles there, yet.

I'm thinking that the woods were sooo dry before that rain that we need about the same thing again this week to get them going or else . . . the outcome is not good!!

Hey, Happy times are just a "woods walk" away. Happy hunting everyone! 😎 🌞


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

Orange nubs stubbing up in NE ohio. A lot more rain is in order.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Central OH - Franklin County

Today I went to a different woods than "Chanterelle Heaven". Normally I find the smaller silver dollar sized variety of Chanterelles here. I found three downed tree trunks sprouting beautiful, fresh white oysters.



















However, I did not find any Chanterelles.  Still, the outing was worthwhile.

Enjoy some time in the woods. 😎 🌞


----------



## JBwoodsman (May 1, 2020)




----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Chanterelle Heaven Opens Its' Gates*

Central OH - Franklin County

This morning after the past several rains I returned to my favorite Chanterelle spot and wasn't disappointed. They are just starting but held enough nice sized ones for several good recipe cooks.

Cleaned up Chanterelles drying on the cutting board.










I noted that most of these are of the Smooth Chanterelle variety.
*(Cantharellus lateritius) *











It's a good time to get out into the woods! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

What to do with this morning's Chanterelles?

Chanterelle Fettuccini Alfredo










😎 Enjoy some Summertime 'Shrooming!! 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*What to do with Yesterday's Chanterelles?*

Chanterelle, Yellow Wax Bean, Yellow Corn Chowder for today. Yum, yum, yum, yum . . . . . .

The three basic co-conspiritors below.









Closer to the actual creative event, it looked like this:











Besides Yellow Wax Beans, Yellow Corn, and Chanterelles, therer's also garlic, onion, Sweet Marjoram, Rosemary, Thyme, & White wine.


😎
*This is the 8th year I've made this same Chanterelle Chowder*. Below with White Wine, Sour Dough bread with garlic butter. fresh dill, fresh lemon squeeze and . . . .










Good Mushrooming times await your venturing out into the Summer Woods! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Chanterelle Heaven Continues to Pour Out Chanterelles*

Central OH - Franklin County

A good % of last weeks little Chanterelles had grown up in Chanterelle Heaven in the intervening week. There were all the good-sized ones I cared to pick today and enough babies and moisture in the ground that I believe the woods will continue to produce for at least two more weeks.










It just so happened that my requested two Mushroom Cook Books came in at the library. I picked them up this morning before going out to the woods to pick Chanterelles (picking not hunting - I love saying that, Ha!)










I have Chanterelle recipes I love and my earlier Chowder I've made for 10 years in a row. However I'm wanting to get inspired to try some new creative dishes.

Tomorrow, I'm going to make Chanterelle Crawfish-Tail Pie. The was a recipe that "Jack" (previous administrator from Michigan) shared in years past. It was an over 30 year old family recipe. Long and exacting - but works every time!! Jack said and I now second that!!

To hold the pristine quality of todays' mushrooms I cleaned the Chanterelles as soon as I get home. As the sun wasn't out and there was no wind and the humidity was high, I decided to use my Excaliber Dehydrator to reduce the moisture back to the harvest level so they didn't store in a soggy condition.










I took out all extra trays, set a temperature of 85 degrees and turned it on for 15 minutes and it evaporated all the excess water. 😎










Then I put these perfect beauties in the bottom of a cutoff paper grocery bag and used another cutoff grocery bag to put over the top.










They stored well in the refrigerator and with good air movement. They should last a week or two -- If I don't eat them by them.

After that I sauteed some set-asides with scrambled eggs and pancake for dinner. 










Tomorrow I'll make the Chanterelle Crawfish Tail Pie.

Happy Summer Mushroom Hunting to you all!! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Chanterelle Crawdad Tail Pie (for the 11th time, today)*

😎 Well , , , some things good are worth repeating!! (One year I made this 3 times!!)










Above top left: chicken broth, heavy cream, Crawdad Tail meat, diced garlic, fresh corn cut off the cob, Chanterelles, Green onions, Parsley, and diced Poblano/Jalapena. Missing is corn starch that went into the heavy cream & Chicken broth & salt, pepper, Paprika, & Cayanne pepper.


Doing the cook in a saucepan.










After baking in a piecrust , below. YUM!










Enjoy the woods whenever you can. 😎 🌞


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh, does that look good! Several years ago the next door neighbor lady did a crawdad boil. I have no idea why she made it, but she gave me some leftovers. Turned out her Son wouldn't touch it. His refined palalte can only be satisfied by Burger King. I loved it! When I asked her where she got crawdads in the Youngstown area, she told me Best Catch Seafood in Campbell, a suburb. My Brother has mentioned that store to me as well. Said it's the best seafood shop around. 

Thanks for posting the recipe. Might just have to try this!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Shroomsearcher - the crawdad tail meat was farm raised in Lousiana. (www.ricelandcrawfish.com) Their quality, for me, is impeccable. It comes frozen and of all places . . . I find it in the frozen seafood section at Walmart. You can go to their website and look for retailers who carry it.

I've only used it for the Chanterelle Crawdad tail pie -- but I'm thinking of trying some other recipes with it. Got any good ones?

Good Summer Mushroom Hunting to all! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*This Chanterelle Soup recipe is soooo easy and it tastes superb!








*

We had guests for dinner and I used small bowels of this Chanterelle Soup as an appetiser.

The recipe was to saute chants with onion, garlic, Rosemary, Thyme and salt, pepper, cayanne (perhaps). Degrease pan when done with Sherry, Pour the pan into a blender with chicken broth and blend till smooth. I separately fried some Chanterelles till crisp on the edges for garnish along with the Parsley from the garden.

It had a lovely smoothness without using dairy or other thickeners. * Absolutely great flavor. *

Now I'm out of Chants - having used my last for this (new for Me) great quick recipe.

Enjoy some summer adventures into the woods! 😎 🌞


----------



## gregorymon (Apr 19, 2013)

Found these in Delaware County Thursday. Some are a little dryer (darker colored ones) than others. I'm new to chanterelles and hope you can confirm these are. Everything I've seen here and my other online research has me 98% sure but better safe than sorry.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

sb said:


> Shroomsearcher - the crawdad tail meat was farm raised in Lousiana. (www.ricelandcrawfish.com) Their quality, for me, is impeccable. It comes frozen and of all places . . . I find it in the frozen seafood section at Walmart. You can go to their website and look for retailers who carry it.
> 
> I've only used it for the Chanterelle Crawdad tail pie -- but I'm thinking of trying some other recipes with it. Got any good ones?
> 
> Good Summer Mushroom Hunting to all! 😎 🌞


Thanks for that tip. Having the crawdad meat already cleaned would save a lot of work. The crawdads the next door neighbor lady used were also from Louisiana.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Gregoryman - That be them!! Chanterelles for sure.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Central OH - Franklin County
*
Yellow Chanterelles today in Oak woods.*

This woods never has any of the fist sized big Smooth Chanterelles - just the smaller silver dollar sized Yellow Chanterelles.










The Chanterelles were lingering in the vegetation at the edges of now dried vernral pools. A few good spots were along downed trees, growing in the shadows and protected there from wind and sun. Without rain in that woods, the hundreds of baby Chanterelles are not going to grow. Typically in this woods, I find them in the open in sparse vegetation.

Take some time and spend it in the woods!! 🌞😎


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*This woke me up!*

Today (above post) I opened the pasture gate just enough to side step through. Only problem was my shirt was tucked in, billowed out at the back, soaked with sweat and . . . . . it brushed the *electric fence* . . . . Yup!! . . . *it worked!* 😖 😄 Laugh was on me.


----------



## gregorymon (Apr 19, 2013)

sb said:


> Gregoryman - That be them!! Chanterelles for sure.


Thanks sb. Think I'll make some 'shroom soup with them tonight. 😋


----------



## cajunshroomer3578 (Mar 22, 2017)

sb said:


> Shroomsearcher - the crawdad tail meat was farm raised in Lousiana. (www.ricelandcrawfish.com) Their quality, for me, is impeccable. It comes frozen and of all places . . . I find it in the frozen seafood section at Walmart. You can go to their website and look for retailers who carry it.
> 
> I've only used it for the Chanterelle Crawdad tail pie -- but I'm thinking of trying some other recipes with it. Got any good ones?
> 
> Good Summer Mushroom Hunting to all! 😎 🌞


It just warms my heart to hear you guys using Louisiana crawfish instead of Chinese. I’ve helped friends out over the years in ponds and public land crawfishing. Hard work for little pay.
Thanks for supporting our fisheries.
One year I had so many chanterelles and so much crawfish, I stuffed just about every vegetable imaginable with crawfish and chants 😂😂😂😂 My favorite was the bell peppers


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Cajunshroomer - thanks for sharing. I'm going to give bell (or Poblano) peppers a try.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Chanterelle Heaven holds Steady*

After getting a load of small Yellow Chanterelles yesterday in a different woods, I went out to Chanterelle Heaven and Picked some orange Smooth Chanterelles this morning.










This pic below shows the underside difference between the two, with a silver dollar for scale.










Then the work started I had two days worth to clean.










Drying, after cleaning this morning, the small Yellow Chanterelles on the left are both a different color and different size than the Smooth Chanterelles on the right.

Enjoy some time in the Summer Woods! 🌞 🌞


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah. Just about every one that I find in my woods is a smoothie! Thunderstorms predicted here for this evening into tonight, Hopefully another flush on the way.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Chanterelle Shepard Pie & Charcoaled Red Snapper*

Tonight for dinner, working off an excess of Chanterelles. This recipe called for 8 cups of sliced Chanterelles.

*







*

It seems like making 3 different dishes, then layering them together in the same dish and baking them further.










The result was great eating and good acompanyment to the Charcoaled Red Snapper.

Good Mushroom Hunting!! 😎 🌞


----------



## tmb (Apr 7, 2018)

sb said:


> *Chanterelle Crawdad Tail Pie (for the 11th time, today)*
> 
> 😎 Well , , , some things good are worth repeating!! (One year I made this 3 times!!)
> 
> ...


I can smell the deliciousness with my eyes.


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

So many chanterelles. Feels good to get in the woods and find something after that 1 week morel season.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Zabz said:


> So many chanterelles. Feels good to get in the woods and find something after that 1 week morel season.


Hey!! You bet, Zabz!

To my Sweetie I say "I'm going Morel Hunting" but with Chanterelles, I say: "I'm going Chanterelle Picking". I love it!!💜

Enjoy your time in the woods! 😎 🌞


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Zabz said:


> So many chanterelles. Feels good to get in the woods and find something after that 1 week morel season.


For me, it was more like a one day morel season! And yes, I'm very happy with how dependable the Chants are.


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Chants didn't come up in a couple locations where I found them last season, it was mid July or so when I found em last year?
Thinking I'm outa luck this time around


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Thunter - What county in OH are you hunting in?


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Central OH - Franklin County

*Saturday Morning Chanterelles








*

Nice clean Chanterelles. After I cut the dirty stem end off, they will hardly need cleaning.

*








*
Treat yourself to some adventure in the woods!! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Tuesday evening -- it is Chanterelle & Crawdad-Tail Stuffed Poblenao Peppers for dinner.










Getting ready below to do some cooking!!









Above are most of the items. I just sauteed the onions, then adding garlic, then Chanterelles, then Crawdad Tail Meat; then stuffing the saute into the Poblanos Peppers which had been cross-sectional cut to be squat cylinder shapes as seen below.










and after baking, then on the plate to eat . . . with braised mixed greens below!!










Very Satisfying!

Good Summer hunting to all - get out into the woods for some adventure! 😎  🌞


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh, that looks good. I don't have poblanos, but I do have cubanelles and bell peppers.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Hocking County OH

Thursday I made a spring water run to Hocking county. There were mushrooms every close by to the spring. I'm going to have to make a mushroom hunting trip as I wasn't prepared to hunt on this trip.

This beautiful "Bitter Bolete" below was growing out of the mossy ground at the base of a tree










After getting my 50 gallons of spring water, my trip tag-alongs and I went to the Inn-at-the-Falls restaurant. In the Hocking State Park.

*The soup of the day was fresh, wild Chanterelle Soup, Ha!!*
That & a burger & a glass of wine and I was in heaven

*







*

They made their Chanterelle soup with Half & Half for a smooth base and kept the Chanterelles sufficiently whole to recognize. This rendition contrasts with my prep above (post #19), where the liquid was chicken broth and the whole soup was blenderized till creamy smooth*.* I would guess my prep had 4-5 times more Chanterelles in a bowl and was reflected in the taste.

Still, I loved it!

*Enjoy the woods!! 😎 🌞*


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Central OH - Franklin County

A morning trip into Chanterelle Heaven today and I returned with these below. They were fresh from the woods, and clean enough for me to just put them in a paper grocery bag, cover with another paper grocery bag and into the refrigerator.

I brought enough home for two dinners.










Orange Milky Cap (Lacterius) below in good condition.
I've never eaten them, but I see/read online that many do. Anyone here eaten these?










Lots of Ringless Honey - past their prime.










Enjoy the woods. 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Hocking County OH*

Chanterelles again today, Sunday, in Hocking county. They have had sufficient moisture to get to their largest size for these -- fist sized ones that call out to you from long distances in the woods.



















This is a beautiful Bay Bolete. I did the tongue test - not a Bitter Bolete like the one at the spring Thursday, post # 40, above - also sitting on moss. It was the only one up to that point and so I didn't take it home with me. I have only one woods where I can find lots of these Bay Boletes at the same time.










I took the opportunity to cruise past some cliffs where, during Morel Season, I lodged a nice Buck Deer 8 point rack and skull -- not wanting to trapse around in the woods with it. (pic from April just below)











Well!! I'll be! It was still there in the crevice in the cliff and I placed a 'shroom beside it before taking this pic below, today.










The Chanterelle season is getting long, but still going. Hocking is, in the spring, 5 days or so ahead of Central OH.

Adventures await, in the woods. 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Chanterelle & Shrimp Risotto, tonight, Tuesday.*

Simple ingredients, below: Risotto Rice (Arborio), Uncooked frozen Shrimp, Chants & Onion, Chicken Broth (not shown).










The more stirring in the cook of the Arborio rice, the creamier the texture of the Risotto.










Looked good . . . Tasted even bettert! I'm eating a small night-time reheat of leftovers as I post this (even down to the glass of wine!! ha!)










Go ahead . . . treat yourself . . . you deserve some good time out in the woods!! Ha! 
😎 🌞


----------



## tmb (Apr 7, 2018)

sb said:


> *Chanterelle & Shrimp Risotto, tonight, Tuesday.*
> 
> Simple ingredients, below: Risotto Rice (Arborio), Uncooked frozen Shrimp, Chants & Onion, Chicken Broth (not shown).
> 
> ...


Why is my mouth watering at 10:29 in the morning?


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Chanterelle Sweet Potato Hash for lunch. 








*

Pretty basic ingredients above.

The size of the cuts make it quick to cook

*







*
Chanterelles and Sweet Potatoes compliment each other (to my taste).

Enjoy the woods. *😎 🌞*


----------



## JBwoodsman (May 1, 2020)




----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

sb said:


> Central OH - Franklin County
> 
> A morning trip into Chanterelle Heaven today and I returned with these below. They were fresh from the woods, and clean enough for me to just put them in a paper grocery bag, cover with another paper grocery bag and into the refrigerator.
> 
> ...


I've eaten many of these milkcaps and find them to be very good. I mix them with fresh green beans after sauteing, adding some onion.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

cwlake - Thanks for your experience. Sounds worth trying. Now, just waiting for the next opportunity!

Here in Central OH, we had 1.6 inches in two successive days of rain. That means fresh summer adventures await.

Good Summer hunting adventures to all 😎 🌞 🍺


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Central OH - Franklin County
Friday afternoon - I Returned to "Chanterelle Heaven" woods.










The recent two days of 1.5 to 2" of rain had a measurable effect. I did not see many new little ones, but it added size to already present Chanterelles in the woods. I should look up what my dates of last Chants were for prior years.

Good luck and good times to all in the woods!! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Central OH - Franklin County

I found some great Chicken of the Woods. Supremely tender & young. Just right.










All I wanted was enough for dinner so I left all these.









On the cutting board below.










I barbequed them over charcoal. Then corn on the cob and fresh from the garden sliced tomato with a slice of fresh mozzerella and a fresh basil leave - then drizzled with balsamic glaze.










Good stuff happening in the woods! Have a good time! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Central OH - Licking County


Thursday: This is one of 3 varieties of Hericium or Lion's Mane I find in Ohio. I prefer the Pom version, so I can cut it in slices and fry it. 










However this is destined for my dehydrator and then I'm going to powder it. As it is considered a medicinal mushroom I put the powder in pancake batter and on my cold morning cereal, in gravies, etc.











I have a spot in Franklin County that -- it it yields Lion's Mane again this year, it will be the 7th year in a row. So I'll have to remember this bike ride find above for next year in the early fall.

Enjoy the woods! 😎 🌞


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

That is comb tooth coral just so you know the actual name its delicious


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

jg - 
*Thanks* for sharing that Comb Tooth Coral is one of the common names for Hericium Coralloides. I usually lump the various Hericium all together conversationally as Lion's Mane". I find other common names used also, in other parts of the country or in local usage.

I'm going to find a picture from several years ago that I posted on here and re-post it. It had 3 different types of Hericium that I found on the same day, together on the cutting board. I've seen 2-3 different common names used for each variety.

After drying yesterday's Hericium, I have it in an air tight jar. I'll powder it later.










Here's a pic below of some of last year's dried Hericium amerinacious on the (right) table beside yesterday's Hericium 
coralloides.
I understand they both/all have the same medicinal properties beneficial to nervous system/brain function.










Well . . . I've though long enough on this now that I seem to recall I decided not to call it "Comb Tooth Coral" because there are other "Coral mushrooms" that are not Hericium.

And . . . Oh Yea! . . . *I second that "It's delicious!"*  

Woods Adventures Await! 😎 🌞


----------

